# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Fat loss at 3iu/day HGH

## Fantomg

Ive done everything under the sun in the past 20 years with the exception of HGH. Im in my early 40s now, sitting at around 245-250lbs, hovering around 13-16%bf usually at 6ft. I can talk about AAS all day long etc. Early/Mid 90s were the last times on stage.

I am not willing to fork out the money to do 6+ iu/day nor am I at an age, for me where it would make sense. I am happy with my size/strength. My diet is not nearly as strict as my friends who compete both on an NPC level and IFBB, but contentwise/ it is similar for at least 4 of my meals/day. Enough said:

Does anyone think it worth the time ( I have the money and consistent source of quality GH) to do 3iu/day HGH in effort to significantly reduce BF? I am also hoping to feel some effects of a better sense of well being and possibly better skin going into my 40s. 

BF reduction (significant) and changes both with outward appearance and the way I feel with 3ius daily? DO TELL

----------


## The Deuce

I'd say if it was GOOD QUALITY GH Than most definitely brother.. GO FOR IT.

If it is Generic something or other..I'd shoot for 4 maybe even 5iu's.. just due to the consistency of it being lower grade..

But your age being at what it is, then yah maybe even 3iu's would cover it all...

Question.. Are you on TRT or still Cycling?? That would greatly enhance that 3iu's if you were.

Secondly, I am not an utmost genius on GH but I am getting there. I have done my fair share of studying on the subject and have learned QUITE A BIT. Therefore, if I were you, I would do a little studying on it yourself. GH is a weird compound in itself.. I will briefly explain pulsation.. so basically, when you go to sleep at night and you hit that PEACEFUL REM State.. that is when your body emits it's NATURAL GH PULSE. So this is why when you get older and they put on your GH Replacement it's BEST to take 1iu before bed. To mimic that pulse you USED to have when you were a young buck.. like myself. Now, since you are aiming for 3iu's daily.. I would do 3 sticks per day.. if you can handle it, and being a former BB-er that competed and such obviously you are not shy about the needles.. so 1iu in the morning upon waking.. then... another 1iu on or around the 4-5 hour mark after the morning shot.. this will emit yet another GH Pulse... then the final one just before bed.. Once again, to emit that pulse you are probably lacking due to your age.. NOT SAYING YOU ARE WICKED OLD or anything, but maybe.. You still do have a Natural pulse that is strong.. it's quite possible but doing it this way won't inhibit or deform that evening pulse if you do have it and if you don't you can AT LEAST Replace it.

That's my suggestion.. 3iu's of Quality HGH .. 1iu 3 times per day.. now, i also because of your age, do not think you should follow a 5on2off protocol.. if I were you.. 7 days per week bro.

Doing it this way, I am also certain YOU wont be disappointed in taking this journey at all. Best of Luck either way.

-The Deuce

----------


## JinNtonic

Damn Deuce. He said EARLY 40's. You put him the old folk home lol...

----------


## The Deuce

lol.. HGH pulses start dipping as early as early to mid 30's...

that's what i was getting at... and this is also increased for those of us demons who use AAS it creates a chain reaction on the pituitary ..  :Smilie: 

PLUS.. If that is him in the AVI.. good god damn i hope i look that freaking good in 15 years !!!!!!!!!!!

I imagine I will.. I have no intentions of letting up until right around 45... then.. i'll wind down to just my baseline TRT and HGH replacement therapy dosage... woohoo gonna be a fun filled next 18 years !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lawstudent007

> I'd say if it was GOOD QUALITY GH Than most definitely brother.. GO FOR IT.
> 
> If it is Generic something or other..I'd shoot for 4 maybe even 5iu's.. just due to the consistency of it being lower grade..........


Can you pleaswe clarify about good quality vs. generic. I recently ordered some from a clinic. They told me it was called Tevtropin and that it was a generic brand. Does that mean it will be less effective? Also, what brands are "good quality"? Thanks bro.

----------


## Fantomg

Thanks Deuce. Avi is me...although it's certainly dated. Read a lot on Gh pulse etc last eve. Although I do as much reading as possible, I own a business that keeps me working 7days/week and sometimes ya just want to post a question for an answer rather than searching for hours and reading. Thanks for your patience. The Gh is good quality and it's been stored cold and shipped overnight cold so I'm lucky there. Lots of controversy over temps and brands of GH on this site. Yes, always have Test C, E, and P around as well as lots of other decent UG lab fun stuff. So the next thing is to decide what my protocol of AAS is to be while using the GH. All suggestions welcome. I AM a little closer to TRT nowadays hence the interest in BF% with the GH rather than size. Again, thanks for your help.

----------


## ScotchGuard

I think you'll really like the GH experience. I'm 50 and have been on HGH for 11 months. My body fat's in check (took about 7 weeks to really tell the difference), my joints don't really hurt any more, I feel great, and I can remember stuff more.

----------


## wharton

> I think you'll really like the GH experience. I'm 50 and have been on HGH for 11 months. My body fat's in check (took about 7 weeks to really tell the difference), my joints don't really hurt any more, I feel great, and I can remember stuff more.


Whats your dosage?

----------


## JimInAK

> I think you'll really like the GH experience. I'm 50 and have been on HGH for 11 months. My body fat's in check (took about 7 weeks to really tell the difference), my joints don't really hurt any more, I feel great, and I can remember stuff more.


I'm agree 100% with ScotchGuard.... HGH works great along with diet and exercize. And for me, I receive the added benefit of morning wood.

For those of us over 50, it's been a great supplement. HGH has enabled me to become healthier and stronger.

I've lost significant fat doing 4iu/day, over a six plus month period. I have used HGH now for over a year and am currently on a 2iu/day maintenance dose. HGH is an enabler, but obviously work and discipline is required to achieve optimal benefits.

----------


## The Deuce

> Can you pleaswe clarify about good quality vs. generic. I recently ordered some from a clinic. They told me it was called Tevtropin and that it was a generic brand. Does that mean it will be less effective? Also, what brands are "good quality"? Thanks bro.


Basically GOOD QUALITY Vs. GENERIC means.. when ordering it.. you have the option to get .. an un-named brand and you judge off of top color.. blue,yellow,green,red.. things like that.. then GOOD QUALITY means anything prescription strength that either comes straight from a pharmacy prescribed to you from a doctor.. or.. ordering legit pharm grade brand.. if u know and trust YOUR SOURCE it's all relatively going to work.. but generally speaking ordering a generic brand blue top for example would take anywhere from 1-3iu's difference in feeling when concering dosing from a pharm grade brand...

Does that help??  :Smilie:

----------


## The Deuce

> Thanks Deuce. Avi is me...although it's certainly dated. Read a lot on Gh pulse etc last eve. Although I do as much reading as possible, I own a business that keeps me working 7days/week and sometimes ya just want to post a question for an answer rather than searching for hours and reading. Thanks for your patience. The Gh is good quality and it's been stored cold and shipped overnight cold so I'm lucky there. Lots of controversy over temps and brands of GH on this site. Yes, always have Test C, E, and P around as well as lots of other decent UG lab fun stuff. So the next thing is to decide what my protocol of AAS is to be while using the GH. All suggestions welcome. I AM a little closer to TRT nowadays hence the interest in BF% with the GH rather than size. Again, thanks for your help.


Understandable bro, understandable.. we all have our own lives to attended to .. and i am willing to help of course.. but also, it's best to do your own research when you can because where as I am willing to help damn near anyone that asks for it.. others will just post a link to a thread and tell you to read.. *that sh1t pisses me off..* it doesn't take but a minute or two to post an answer to a question..

But if you don't feel like creating a new thread bro for every question.. just shoot me a PM, i'd be glad to help you every step of the way.

 :7up: 

-The Deuce

----------


## lawstudent007

> Basically GOOD QUALITY Vs. GENERIC means.. when ordering it.. you have the option to get .. an un-named brand and you judge off of top color.. blue,yellow,green,red.. things like that.. then GOOD QUALITY means anything prescription strength that either comes straight from a pharmacy prescribed to you from a doctor.. or.. ordering legit pharm grade brand.. if u know and trust YOUR SOURCE it's all relatively going to work.. but generally speaking ordering a generic brand blue top for example would take anywhere from 1-3iu's difference in feeling when concering dosing from a pharm grade brand...
> 
> Does that help??


Thanks Deuce, I understand now. Mine came via rx from my doctor, directly from a pharmacy. I had just never heard of the brand they sent me. My doc said it was generic, that's why I was worried. But I think his difinition of "generic" is different than on the streets.

----------


## The Deuce

Yes 100% different.. feel VERY LUCKY you my dear have in your hands.. what we all ENVY THE HELL OUT OF... AMERICAN PHARM GRADE HGH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im drooling right now.. just haven't decided if it's over you... or the GH...  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## lawstudent007

> Yes 100% different.. feel VERY LUCKY you my dear have in your hands.. what we all ENVY THE HELL OUT OF... AMERICAN PHARM GRADE HGH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im drooling right now.. just haven't decided if it's over you... or the GH...


Of course it's over me, lol.  :LOL:  

Yeah, pharm grade and pharm cost! It's like a "nice" new car payment (foreign car) plus full coverage insurance! I debated about which route to go and decided on the pharma grade for now. Student loans well spent...lol. Can anyone say rameen noodles and generic brand juice? Lol. Actually, I just compromised. I cancelled my cable service and phone line (not big on tv). Now I just use my cell, and use netflix or watch movies on the net. Plus I almost never eat out (it's healthier anyways). I also cut out any purchases of new shoes. :Icon Rolleyes:  With all these cut backs, the price doesn't hurt so much.  :LOL:

----------


## ScotchGuard

My dosage is 5iu/ed. I got a good deal 'cause I bought a ton of the stuff so I've elected to go ed instead of 5/2 or 6/1. It's working good so far.

----------

